# Great Web Site



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I just found this fun web site for training. I couldn't find a area to buy a video or book? www.havanesesavvy.com


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I just found this fun web site for training. I couldn't find a area to buy a video or book? www.havanesesavvy.com


Looks like a scam to me, Suzi, put any other breed name in in place of "Havanese" and you will get a similar site.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Yea they're trying to sell you a book that will supply you with "fast and effective solutions to common Havanese problems".


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh well they have two videos to watch I wounder how it is a scam when I tried to find a book or video and couldn't. They don't have my e mail address how are they going to try to sell me something? I actually wanted to see how much the book or video would be.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Oh well they have two videos to watch I wounder how it is a scam when I tried to find a book or video and couldn't. They don't have my e mail address how are they going to try to sell me something? I actually wanted to see how much the book or video would be.


The video is on the site, and if you scroll to the bottom of one of the pages, you find that the book is available for $27.75... which just HAPPENS to be the same price as the book on "Boxersavvy.com", and "Maltesesavvy.com"...


----------

